# Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler



## Unsichtbar04 (29. Juni 2018)

*Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

ich überlege mir eine Custom-Wasserkühlung oder eine Aio oder einen Luftkühler holen.
Für meinen Ryzen 7 1700. Mein gehäuse Be quiet! silent base 800. ICh persönlich würde von meinen Finazen 150€ gut verkraften.
möchte auf 3,7 Übertakten


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Custom für 150€ ist nicht sinnvoll machbar.
Aio geht und LuKü natürlich auch. Was davon für dich sinnvoll ist und was nicht kann ich nicht erraten da du keinerlei Informationen preisgegeben hast.

Tendentiell reicht für nen 1700er Ryzen aber jeder halbwegs vernünftige Luftkühler locker.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

In diesem Preisbereich wird eine AIO nur in Sache Optik oder in Sache das du mehr Platz im Gehäuse hast seine Vorteile haben.
In Sache Kühlung oder Lautstärke wirst du nicht besser als mit einer guten Luftkühlung die sogar weniger Kosten wird sein.

Für eine günstige Custom WaKü müsstest du schon an die 250-300 Euro ausgeben.
Nur wenn du alles gebraucht kaufst könntest du hier einiges Einsparen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Musst du mal im Forum schauen. Hier hatten schon einige Leute Probleme mit dem SB800 und einer AiO. Vor allem wenn diese oben Eingebaut wird. Das Gehäuse bietet für diese Option oben zu wenig Abluft möglichkeiten.
Hab selber eine Corsair AiO auf meinem 1700er, war halt grad Verfügbar weil sie einem Bekannten nicht zugesagt hat. Habe diese oben im Case, jedoch hat meins keinen Deckel mit Mini-Luftschlitzen.


----------



## matti30 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Dark Rock 4 und feddisch. Sollte für deinen 1700er locker reichen, würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

"Reichen" tut auch der boxed oder ein 20€-Sella.

Mit nem DarkRock4 kannste den Ryzen noch (recht sinnloserweise) an den Anschlag takten ohne dass irgendwas zu warm wird.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

40€, leise, leistungsfähig und damit die Standardempfehlung: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ab €'*'41,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Brocken 3 im Test: EKL sturmt PCGH-Kuhler-Charts [Update]



> Zusammengefasst lässt sich sagen, dass EKL einen sehr guten Kühler  gebaut hat, laut PCGH-Wertungssystem sogar den besten überhaupt.  Entscheident für diese Durchschnittseinschätzung ist die gute  Performance in allen Aspekten - nicht zu groß, nicht zu laut, kalt genug  und in allen Drehzahlbereichen vorn mit dabei, sowohl mit Referenz- als  auch Serienlüfter. ...


----------



## shootme55 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

es ist wie meine Vorredner schon sagen keine Frage der Leistung, sondern eine Platz- und Optikfrage. Wenn der Platz reicht und du nicht unbedingt Wakü-Optik willst bist mit einem Luftkühler besser dran. Die besten und stärksten leisesten Luftkühler sind nicht lauter als eine Kompakt-Wakü, aber Langzeit-wartungsfrei bzw. risikolos was Dichtheit betrifft (auch wenn das Risiko gering ist) und bei passendem Einbau und Belüftung sogar teilweise leistungsfähiger bei vielleicht nur halben Anschaffungskosten. Ein Noctua NH-D15 wär hier der teuerste und stärkste, kann locker mit einer 280er Wakü mithalten, kostet deutlich weniger und ist für deine CPU schon komplett oversized.
Im Sinne der Optik wär ich so wie Matti ür den Dark Rock 4.


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

ich fände Persönliche eine AIO Besser wegen der Optik weil ein Tower Kühler nicht sehr schön aussieht.Ich will nämlich leds einbauen


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Dann scheint ja deine Entscheidung schon gefallen zu sein.....

Was ist denn noch verbaut in deinem Rechner? Wegen der Wärmeentwicklung. Und wie sieht dein "Kühlkonzept" bei Verwendung einer AiO aus?


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

1x Sapphire RX 480 8GB
Asus Prime X370 pro
ATX Netzteil 
1 SSD 2,5 Zoll 
1 HDD 3,5 zoll
ein DVD Laufwerk


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

also ich würde den Kühler oben Befestigen 280mm


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Das hier im Forum schon einige Probleme, mit einem Radiator oben hatten, hast du verstanden?


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

ja habe verstanden welche würdest du mir empfelen


----------



## RubySoho (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Keine, weil das Gehäuse dafür einfach bescheiden ist...


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

was für ein Gehäuse hast du


----------



## RubySoho (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Fractal Design Define R6 Black TG ab €' '129,93 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
 Hab aber keine aio


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Also bei dem Test ist eine Wakü immer noch am besten
be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window unter Wasser gesetzt - Hardwareinside


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Es wird dir hier keiner verbieten eine WaKü/AiO einzubauen. 

Nimm eine beQuiet oder Corsair. Bei beQuiet ist der Vorteil das Pumpe und Radi aus Kupfer sind. Corsair verwendet Kupfer/Alu, das kann mit zunehmender Zeit zur Verflockung des Kühlmittels führen. Was sich in schlechter werdender Kühlleistung zeigt.


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Ich verstehe diesen Thread hier nicht so ganz, in ein SB800 kann man doch auch problemlos Luftkühlung verbauen die sogar noch leise ist.


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*



Unsichtbar04 schrieb:


> ich fände Persönliche eine AIO Besser wegen der Optik weil ein Tower Kühler nicht sehr schön aussieht.Ich will nämlich leds einbauen



Hier das ist der Grund


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Es wird dir hier keiner verbieten eine WaKü/AiO einzubauen.
> 
> Nimm eine beQuiet oder Corsair. Bei beQuiet ist der Vorteil das Pumpe und Radi aus Kupfer sind. Corsair verwendet Kupfer/Alu, das kann mit zunehmender Zeit zur Verflockung des Kühlmittels führen. Was sich in schlechter werdender Kühlleistung zeigt.



welche Corsair oder Be quiet würdest du mir Emphelen


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Und kann man das kühlmittel wechseln


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Lieber Corsair. Da ich damit was tastaturen und headsets anbelangt gute Erfahrungen Gemacht habe ( Corsair K55 RGB,Corsair Void Pro RGB)


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Doppel/Dreifachposts sind hier nicht gern gesehn. Um das zu vermeiden, verwende bitte bei deinen Posts den "Bearbeiten"-Button

Gruß


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Sorry


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Nimm doch die hier:

be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm ab €' '132,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

dazu das AM4-Kit:

AM4 Mounting Kit von be quiet!

letzteres ist kostenlos...

Gruß


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

ok und was wäre die Alternative von Corsair


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*



Unsichtbar04 schrieb:


> ok und was wäre die Alternative von Corsair


Die hier:

Corsair Hydro Series H115i Pro ab €'*'128,60 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

in Sachen Laustärke würde ich aber eher _be quiet_ bevorzugen. Und Herstellerangaben sind diesbezüglich immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen

Gruß


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

ok Danke und von den lüftern ist welche stärker


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*



Unsichtbar04 schrieb:


> ok Danke und von den lüftern ist welche stärker


Kleiner Tip, nutze Onkel Google und les dir Testberichte zum kühlen Nass durch. Ich bin bei diesem Thema auch nicht "der" Experte... Technische Daten finden sich allerdings schon bei Geizhals, die kleine Rückschlüsse zulassen

Gruß


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

silent loop = eisbaer = Alphacool --> Produktvergleich Alphacool Eisbaer LT240, Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 Geizhals Deutschland --> weniger Scheine verbrannt.


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

ich wollte ein 280 radiator


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Wollte... Möchte... Könnte... Dir wurden doch AiO empfohlen... Bist echt ein schwieriger Kandidat 

Also... 280er... Corsair... Starke Lüfter... Bitte schön... Produktvergleich Corsair Hydro Series H110i, Corsair Hydro Series H115i Pro, Corsair Hydro Series H115i Geizhals Deutschland Jetzt kannst du selber mal ein wenig Stöbern, Vergleichen, Test lesen und Entscheiden. Tschaka, du schaffst das. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Danke


----------



## willi4000 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü oder AIO oder Luftkühler*

Bei diesem Thema muß ich ehrlich gesagt schon schmunzeln.
Wozu eine Wakü einbauen wenn die Grafikkarte mit Luft gekühlt wird, aus meiner Sicht  verbranntes Geld.


----------

